# Crab Stuffed Pork Loin



## Weather Or Knott (Feb 25, 2008)

Smoked a crabbed stuffed loin and topped it off with a white wine shrimp sauce. We will be making it again.


----------



## MarshMellow (Dec 17, 2004)

Looks awesome.


----------



## Bay Bear (Mar 16, 2009)

Looks outstanding, would you share the recipe?


----------



## Weather Or Knott (Feb 25, 2008)

4lb pork loin 
Thyme
Oregano 
White pepper
black pepper
Butter 
Chopped parsley
Chopped chives
Grated cheese
Cream cheese
Crab meat (bought from Kroger)

White wine sauce 
1.5 sticks of butter
Chopped onions
White wine 
Salt
Pepper
Shrimp
Parsley 
Flour (add until it thickened)


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

additional pics


----------



## Weather Or Knott (Feb 25, 2008)

I just had the leftovers for lunch


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

You guys are killin me! LOL


----------



## Aggie_Snowman'04 (Oct 15, 2008)

Dayum, that looks tasty! 

Green to ya


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

we were really close to cooking on your pit yesterday...we talked about it
but i was busy cutting things on it



Haute Pursuit said:


> You guys are killin me! LOL


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

MarshJr. said:


> we were really close to cooking on your pit yesterday...we talked about it
> but i was busy cutting things on it


Kewl! I should have my receiver basket back here by next Monday. I have someone picking it up for me in Junction this weekend.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

That looks fantastic WOK.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*Masterpiece..*

BEAUTIFUL>>>>>>>>> lost for words! Lets Eat


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

I had some of that & it was f'n totally awesome! Beautiful chicken as well. wg


----------

